# So who else is going to see Cloverfield?



## Tavish (Jan 17, 2008)

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3196/zomgql9.jpg

I.Can't.Wait


I been following it for about 6-7 months....

Anyone else?

(No Spoilers please, real or not)


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jan 17, 2008)

Seeing it tomorrow night

Got a posse


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 18, 2008)

Seeing it Tonight WHOOOOO


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd see it if it was free.


----------



## Paxyn (Jan 18, 2008)

Frankly I'm just not interested in something that looks like another Godzilla, but is using the marketing tactic of not really showing anything of what the movie's about. That irritates me and I won't be sucked in by it.
Once you guinea pigs go, let me know if it blows as much as I expect it to! :3


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 18, 2008)

Paxyn said:
			
		

> Frankly I'm just not interested in something that looks like another Godzilla, but is using the marketing tactic of not really showing anything of what the movie's about. That irritates me and I won't be sucked in by it.
> Once you guinea pigs go, let me know if it blows as much as I expect it to! :3



It's a mindless monster movie.  Revealing anything more would be telling too much.


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 18, 2008)

Just got back from seeing it. im not spoiling anything, all i can say is, GO SEE THIS MOVIE!!!!!!! it's really good and you won't be dissipointed


----------



## Tavish (Jan 18, 2008)

I was BEYOND dissappointed


*Spoilers.. Sort of*







For what the movie is, its good.  But it should have been much more.  

All of the viral marketing done is basically pointless hype, any of the information gained off any of the sites is useless. NOTHING was explained as to why the monster was there or how. No mention of Slusho! or the Dill Company, hell not even a reason as to why the movie was called Cloverfield..


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 18, 2008)

Go
See
This
MOVIE!!!


----------



## Deadsyde (Jan 19, 2008)

It made me think of the old Rampage games.


----------



## Retehi (Jan 19, 2008)

I didn't like it as much as I thought I would. The huge disappointment was lack of info about Tagruato, where the monster came from, and that other good stuff in the movie.

Now if there was a sequel to explain all the loose ends, then it'd make a pretty kickass movie series. Otherwise, it's not what'd you think it'd be, judging from trailers, and hype.

The monster is sweet though, strange but neat design. Along with the little parasite things (despite their short appearances).

Just be careful though if you wanna peep it still, the camera work gave me a sick headache.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 19, 2008)

Tavish said:
			
		

> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3196/zomgql9.jpg
> 
> I.Can't.Wait
> 
> ...



just saw it 5:30 pm on 1-18-08, i.e. day it came out. I got frustrated at the audience, though......they all came out saying it was retarded, but i liked it


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 19, 2008)

Retehi said:
			
		

> The huge disappointment was lack of info about Tagruato, where the monster came from, and that other good stuff in the movie.



Really? I thought the best part was that so much was left to the imagination. The less the story reveals about the origins of the horror and its nature, the more possibilities the mind can conjure up. Each and every one of us knows deep down what truly frightens us, and we know it better than anyone else. The more likely it is that something in a scarey story is connected to those fears, even if it's just because nothing in the story rules it out, the more scared I am.



			
				Retehi said:
			
		

> Now if there was a sequel to explain all the loose ends, then it'd make a pretty kickass movie series.



Yeah, or it could just as easily ruin the first one for a lot of people because they're more terrified and intrigued _not_ knowing.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll see it when, and if, I catch it on TV.


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 19, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:
			
		

> Tavish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, the audience said the same exact thing, is was moslty about the way it ended though. 





BTW, there's an online manga called Cloverfield Kishin that will explain everything about the monster


----------



## Arbiter (Jan 19, 2008)

here's the link...

http://cloverfieldclues.blogspot.com/2008/01/cloverfield-manga-translated.html


----------



## Tavish (Jan 20, 2008)

I think I was a little harsh at first..

With all of the viral marketing and whatnot, the information is all there but we just have to search for it. Which is probably more fun 

Like the *spoilers*



Thing that fell from the sky at the end of the movie? What was it, an egg of somekind or a satilte from the Drill Company?


The infos there... We just need to find it


----------



## AnarchicQ (Jan 20, 2008)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> BTW, there's an online manga called Cloverfield Kishin that will explain everything about the monster





			
				Arbiter said:
			
		

> here's the link...
> 
> http://cloverfieldclues.blogspot.com/2008/01/cloverfield-manga-translated.html



...That explained stuff? *blinks*

Anyway, it's a great movie! Go see it!


----------



## Dayken (Jan 20, 2008)

Honestly, I didn't mind the fact that the movie didn't really spend time on exposition and explanations. This isn't the kind of movie that was meant to have some kind of deeply involved plot; it was an experience. And unlike in Blair Witch where the whole "camcorder perspective" was more or less a gimmick (a new concept at the time, but still a gimmick), it really paid off here; I truly believe that it wouldn't have been nearly as tense and unnerving if we had a full view or the action (or the monster) at all times. The lack of a musical score was also a nice touch, and felt oddly appropriate considering that the audience was silent due to being transfixed by the film (at least in my case).

Long story short, it was fantastic.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 20, 2008)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> brownsquirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naw, they said the whole movie was retarded


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 20, 2008)

Retehi said:
			
		

> I didn't like it as much as I thought I would. The huge disappointment was lack of info about Tagruato, where the monster came from, and that other good stuff in the movie.



What do you expect? It's from the guys that made Lost.

I love how heaps of critics are having a go at this for being like the 9/11 attacks in someway:roll:


----------



## Dayken (Jan 20, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> What do you expect? It's from the guys that made Lost.
> 
> I love how heaps of critics are having a go at this for being like the 9/11 attacks in someway:roll:



That's been puzzling the hell out of me. There's really only one scene that struck me as an allusion to 9/11 (a wave of smoke and debris rolling down a crowded street), but even so there's no point in them bringing that kind of thing up.

Then again, I'm not Joe Patriotic by any means, so what do I know?


----------



## SchrÃ¶dinger (Jan 20, 2008)

I saw this last night and thought it was pretty freaking amazing. The handheld camera gave everything a sense of immediacy and made the experience much more personal. There were motion sickness warnings up at the theater entrance, though.

The idea of the movie wasn't to explain anything.. yet. The idea was to have a new franchise with "America's Monster," and the (first) film would be Joe Normal's view of the events that transpired. Putting clues online was brilliant from a marketing perspective, but also makes the "Cloverfield experience" start and end way before and after you've seen the movie. Having some scientist pop out from the shadows to explain everything wouldn't have fit with the film's setting and plot.

Abrams did make a statement saying where the monster came from, and he gave some more info about it, but I can't find the quote. I might post it later if I come across it again.


----------



## LilShock (Jan 20, 2008)

I've become so obsessed with this movie (seen it twice so far). I like how they set it up with the "clues" it's like as if it was really happening. You'd get a news report about a blown up oil rig, The Myspace for the characters, the random companies that eventually will play part of the monster, and just the view of the camera, as if you were experiencing it. If you were there you'd not have anyone explaining it to you. I see some pretty hard polarization of the public. they ether really love it or hate it because it's not the beginning, middle, end with everything explained. Clover is a really awesome monster, and he's got just enough screen time, they didn't over do it or leave you guessing.  The name was a bit curious at first, till you think that the government never gives code names that make any sense. The monster music at the credits made me laugh.

And Hud will always live on in our hearts and minds.


----------



## Barnem (Jan 21, 2008)

Go this movie. It's fucking intense.

Oh, and I think that this movie had the BEST JOKE EVER.

The name of the main character is Hud. HUD (Heads Up Display?) HURR HURR! Sorry if I'm captain obvious'ing here.


----------



## Tavish (Jan 21, 2008)

Heh I just noticed that... I thought it was a odd name

I really need to see it again,,


----------



## DerDoberman (Jan 22, 2008)

Hud's commentary through out the film was pretty amusing. 

I personally dislike Monster movies, because it always seems like the Monster is god-moding or using some other magical cheat device that makes it indestructible. Plus, this one seemed to have like, 90,000 features, almost like the production staff added everything they could to make him kickass or whatever. Like, they'd say, "Hey! Let's give him eyes that shoot rockets!" And then they'd do it (Spoiler: Monster was lacking eyes that shot rockets).

Honestly, the only reason I went to see this movie was to check out how the filming was done. I did think that it added a nice effect, although in the running scenes the feeling of fear or apprehension was easily placed by one of nausea. 

Overall, I'd say it was worth the $6 I paid to see it during peak hours, but I won't be paying to see it again, even though I missed noticing it's landing or whatever.


----------



## Feral (Jan 25, 2008)

I can sum it all up in one word......


AWESOME!!!


----------

